# Transmission. Slow upload speed.



## Vovas (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi all!
The problem is slow upload speed with transmission. Neither FreeBSD, no soft does not cut the speed.

```
# uname -srm
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p7 amd64
```
Transmission version

```
% transmission-daemon -V transmission-daemon 2.94 (0)
```
Transmission config

```
root@beast:/usr/local/etc/transmission # cat settings.json
{
    "alt-speed-down": 50,
    "alt-speed-enabled": false,
    "alt-speed-time-begin": 540,
    "alt-speed-time-day": 127,
    "alt-speed-time-enabled": false,
    "alt-speed-time-end": 1020,
    "alt-speed-up": 50,
    "bind-address-ipv4": "0.0.0.0",
    "bind-address-ipv6": "::",
    "blocklist-enabled": false,
    "blocklist-url": "http://www.example.com/blocklist",
    "cache-size-mb": 4,
    "dht-enabled": true,
    "download-dir": "/storage/torrents",
    "download-queue-enabled": true,
    "download-queue-size": 5,
    "encryption": 1,
    "idle-seeding-limit": 30,
    "idle-seeding-limit-enabled": false,
    "incomplete-dir": "/storage/torrents",
    "incomplete-dir-enabled": true,
    "lazy-bitfield-enabled": true,
    "lpd-enabled": false,
    "message-level": 2,
    "open-file-limit": 1024,
    "peer-congestion-algorithm": "",
    "peer-id-ttl-hours": 6,
    "peer-limit-global": 1000,
    "peer-limit-per-torrent": 125,
    "peer-port": 51413,
    "peer-port-random-high": 65535,
    "peer-port-random-low": 49152,
    "peer-port-random-on-start": false,
    "peer-socket-tos": "default",
    "pex-enabled": true,
    "pidfile": "/var/run/transmission/daemon.pid",
    "port-forwarding-enabled": true,
    "preallocation": 1,
    "prefetch-enabled": true,
    "proxy": "",
    "proxy-auth-enabled": false,
    "proxy-auth-password": "",
    "proxy-auth-username": "",
    "proxy-enabled": false,
    "proxy-port": 80,
    "proxy-type": 0,
    "queue-stalled-enabled": true,
    "queue-stalled-minutes": 30,
    "ratio-limit": 2,
    "ratio-limit-enabled": false,
    "rename-partial-files": true,
    "rpc-authentication-required": true,
    "rpc-bind-address": "0.0.0.0",
    "rpc-enabled": true,
    "rpc-host-whitelist": "",
    "rpc-host-whitelist-enabled": true,
    "rpc-password": "{****",
    "rpc-port": 9091,
    "rpc-url": "/transmission/",
    "rpc-username": "user",
    "rpc-whitelist": "127.0.0.1,192.168.1.*",
    "rpc-whitelist-enabled": false,
    "scrape-paused-torrents-enabled": true,
    "script-torrent-done-enabled": false,
    "script-torrent-done-filename": "",
    "seed-queue-enabled": false,
    "seed-queue-size": 10,
    "speed-limit-down": 100,
    "speed-limit-down-enabled": false,
    "speed-limit-up": 100,
    "speed-limit-up-enabled": false,
    "start-added-torrents": true,
    "trash-original-torrent-files": false,
    "umask": 18,
    "upload-slots-per-torrent": 50,
    "utp-enabled": true
}
```
ISP speed at home 100mbit/s. Download speed is 10MB/s, but upload speed everytime is less then 4MB/s. Is it possible to increase upload speed?
Screen of remote gui with leechers


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2019)

Vovas said:


> ISP speed at home 100mbit/s. Download speed is 10MB/s, but upload speed everytime is less then 4MB/s.


Typical home (cable/xDSL) internet connection has asynchronous speeds with the upstream being 1/10th of the downstream. With 100Mbit downstream you typically only have 10Mbit upstream.



Vovas said:


> Is it possible to increase upload speed?


Change internet providers, change connection from cable or DSL to fibre. With fibre you often (but not always) get synchronous speeds, so you get 100Mbit up _and_ downstream.


----------



## apacketofsweets (Feb 4, 2019)

Changing your ISP isn't your only option. You could spin up a Virtual Private Server (VPS) with a hosting provider like Digital Ocean and use Transmission-CLI or Transmission-GUI to operate it.

There are also some hosting providers dedicated to offering 'seedbox' servers, which are designed for torrenting especially.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 4, 2019)

If you use/need torrent *a lot* might be a good idea to rent a *'seedbox'*.


----------

